# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Issues getting to Digitalspy?

## greatdaysfan

I tried to go to Digitalspy but couldn't. Anyone know anything about the issues of going to that site and when the issues will be resolved?

----------


## Perdita

not had any problems

----------


## greatdaysfan

> not had any problems


So if you don't had any, why I am having problems. Never had any before. I live in Sweden.

----------


## greatdaysfan

> not had any problems


So if you don't had any, why I am having problems. Never had any before. I live in Sweden.

----------


## Perdita

do you still have problems? might be your connection

----------


## greatdaysfan

> do you still have problems? might be your connection


Yes I do, but can go to all other sites and even UK sites bbut not that one for some reason. Since I live in Sweden, could it have been restricted all of a sudden?

----------


## greatdaysfan

> do you still have problems? might be your connection


Yes I do, but can go to all other sites and even UK sites bbut not that one for some reason. Since I live in Sweden, could it have been restricted all of a sudden?

----------


## Perdita

I doubt that, I am in Spain and can access it

----------


## alan45

Dont worry about Digital Spy. The same info is available on here

----------

flappinfanny (27-08-2012)

----------


## greatdaysfan

> Dont worry about Digital Spy. The same info is available on here


 But i wanted to see the spoiler picture, and they are not on here, the ones from Digitalspy? Or are they?

----------


## Perdita

which ones do you want to see?  we do post pictures here too  :Smile:

----------


## greatdaysfan

> which ones do you want to see?  we do post pictures here too


 From October 2010 until now? Where can I find them on here? Please tell me?

----------


## Perdita

> From October 2010 until now? Where can I find them on here? Please tell me?


which programme?

----------


## Perdita

> From October 2010 until now? Where can I find them on here? Please tell me?


which programme?

----------


## greatdaysfan

> which programme?


Emmerdale

----------


## greatdaysfan

> which programme?


Emmerdale

----------


## Perdita

> Emmerdale


go to the Emmerdale Spoilers thread on here, goes back further than 2010  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Emmerdale


go to the Emmerdale Spoilers thread on here, goes back further than 2010  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I tried to go to Digitalspy but couldn't. Anyone know anything about the issues of going to that site and when the issues will be resolved?


I tried now and I cant go on to it either

----------


## alan45

> I tried now and I cant go on to it either


I can

----------


## Perdita

I can too

----------


## greatdaysfan

> I can


Why can some people go to it and some cannot?

----------


## Siobhan

> Why can some people go to it and some cannot?


Best ask Digitalspy..

----------

alan45 (27-08-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

> Why can some people go to it and some cannot?


Best ask Digitalspy..

----------


## greatdaysfan

> Best ask Digitalspy..


It works for me now.

----------


## greatdaysfan

> Best ask Digitalspy..


It works for me now.

----------


## flappinfanny

> But i wanted to see the spoiler picture, and they are not on here, the ones from Digitalspy? Or are they?


talking about digital spy on soapboard is a bit like someone from corrie going on strictly come dancing.   :Smile:

----------

Siobhan (28-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I tried now and I cant go on to it either


Works again for me

----------


## flappinfanny

i should not do this because it makes my blood boil. i have been reading some of the cretinous comments on digital spy. there was a thread saying would the emmerdale live ep be as good as cs. how are we supposed to know? crystal ball at the ready. 

the comment that really got up my nose was when some cretin (who will be nameless) said, quote: 'the problem being Emmerdale actors really are not very good at all. The live show will prove how bad they really are. '

utter tommy rot!!!!!!!!!!   :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> i should not do this because it makes my blood boil. i have been reading some of the cretinous comments on digital spy. there was a thread saying would the emmerdale live ep be as good as cs. how are we supposed to know? crystal ball at the ready. 
> 
> the comment that really got up my nose was when some cretin (who will be nameless) said, quote: 'the problem being Emmerdale actors really are not very good at all. The live show will prove how bad they really are. '
> 
> utter tommy rot!!!!!!!!!!


don't read the comments ;)

----------


## Perdita

> i should not do this because it makes my blood boil. i have been reading some of the cretinous comments on digital spy. there was a thread saying would the emmerdale live ep be as good as cs. how are we supposed to know? crystal ball at the ready. 
> 
> the comment that really got up my nose was when some cretin (who will be nameless) said, quote: 'the problem being Emmerdale actors really are not very good at all. The live show will prove how bad they really are. '
> 
> utter tommy rot!!!!!!!!!!


don't read the comments ;)

----------

flappinfanny (09-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i should not do this because it makes my blood boil. i have been reading some of the cretinous comments on digital spy. there was a thread saying would the emmerdale live ep be as good as cs. how are we supposed to know? crystal ball at the ready. 
> 
> the comment that really got up my nose was when some cretin (who will be nameless) said, quote: 'the problem being Emmerdale actors really are not very good at all. The live show will prove how bad they really are. '
> 
> utter tommy rot!!!!!!!!!!


I think Emmerdale is the best soap imo but DS and award shows dont recognise it which is a shame 

I am sure the live episode will be great as has Corrie and EE previous ones

----------


## flappinfanny

> don't read the comments ;)



i agree!!!   :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> don't read the comments ;)





> i agree!!!


Thats why the sensible folk are on here

----------

flappinfanny (09-09-2012), tammyy2j (09-09-2012)

----------


## alan45

> don't read the comments ;)





> i agree!!!


Thats why the sensible folk are on here

----------


## Dazzle

> i should not do this because it makes my blood boil. i have been reading some of the cretinous comments on digital spy. there was a thread saying would the emmerdale live ep be as good as cs. how are we supposed to know? crystal ball at the ready. 
> 
> the comment that really got up my nose was when some cretin (who will be nameless) said, quote: 'the problem being Emmerdale actors really are not very good at all. The live show will prove how bad they really are. '
> 
> utter tommy rot!!!!!!!!!!


I find it highly amusing that you can dish out criticism to the fans of the other soaps, eg fans of Corrie are "easy to please" (and no, including yourself among them doesn't make this comment any less offensive), but your "blood boils" when Emmerdale is attacked.

----------

alan45 (09-09-2012), flappinfanny (10-09-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

> I find it highly amusing that you can dish out criticism to the fans of the other soaps, eg fans of Corrie are "easy to please" (and no, including yourself among them doesn't make this comment any less offensive), but your "blood boils" when Emmerdale is attacked.


fair point.

----------

alan45 (10-09-2012), Dazzle (10-09-2012)

----------

